# 14 year old going soon...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

We've had her since she was 6 months old... The worst thing she's done is chew and dig. She is a great girl...
Her pancreas seems to be failing and she's been uncomfortable for days. It just kills me because she has her bursts of energy where she'll gallop around and grin at you like a fox. It wasn't like this with her mate... He was 16 and just started fading.. No disease, but he was not himself, he could barely walk and there was no doubt about what to do. I know she's too old for treatment... She has arthritis and possibly cancer (we did not do further tests). 
We are possibly setting her up for being put down at home on monday. She will NOT be going to the vet for her last hour... I think it is disgusting when people do that if they have the chance to make sure their dog is feeling minimum stress.

Here is Double Deutsche Lady of Lakeside, or Dutch, how I want to remember her, young, happy, and very spirited.
She is in the middle:


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

What a stunning, happy girl. And an amazing live she's lived. I imagine she has brought boundless joy to your home and family. 

I'm so sorry, there is never enough time with them. Fourteen years can go by in a blink and it seems like just yesterday that they were coming in our door for the first time.

I'm sure she will continue to love and protect you from Rainbow Bridge. 

My heart, thoughts and prayers to your family.

Jennifer, Aik and Angel Lucy


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My heart goes out to you. I think you are making a good decision about euthanizing at home. I did that with my dog on the 18th of March. It was much easier on my dog and I hate to admit but especially for me. I wanted her to pass away on her own bed, not some cold unfamiliar table. (That was my decision and I wouldn't criticize anyone for choosing to do it at the vet's office.) I will say a prayer for you and your fur baby. It is a very difficult decision to make and I still feel guilty about mine, but I know I did the right thing for my baby.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If your dog is happiest at home and dislikes the vet, then a home visit would be a good choice. With my first dogs, the vet came out to the car so they felt no stress. The next one was at home but the last one was at the vets on a Sunday when they were closed. She was right next to her buddy and I think that is how she wanted it. (Other dog was hospitalized.) The one at home was frankly for my comfort more than for the dog's comfort. 

People do what they need to do given the circumstances they face. It's a hard time for most of us even if the decision is clear. I wish you well during this sad time.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. I've lost two seniors in just over a year - it was too soon as always.

14 years with a loving family - priceless.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Lady today.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

My heart goes out to you. I've had to do before and no doubt will have to face it again. It's the biggest gift you can give when their quality of life begins to leave them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry.


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

Thinking of you on this difficult day....


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Im so sorry


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the pain you are going through.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I am very sorry for you. My eyes are tearing while reading your post. Another magnificent creature to wait for you at the bridge.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry.. What a beautiful girl..

Tanya


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oddly enough, she is doing fine, I hate this, she goes downhill very badly for days, or even weeks, at a time, we schedule an appointment, and she gets better. I just feel awful, because I think "If we had put her down, she wouldn't have enjoyed today, feeling so good and having fun."









It wasn't like this with our old guy, he wasn't ill, he was wasting away, he could barely walk anymore and you could just see a lost look in his eyes, he couldn't play "Catch me" with Dutch anymore, he couldn't even stan most of the time without one of us lifting his failing hips, and that made him cry. With her she has her extreme ups and downs. We didn't think she'd see summer, and summer is almost over, and now her favorite time of year is coming. It's such a terrible road we're on. I'm spending as much time as possible with her, just sitting with her and letting her rub her eye gunk on, my shirt which she loves to do







Scratching her old neck and lots of hugs. She's still perky at times, her big smile is still on a lot, and she even gives me a good whack with her paw if she's up higher than me. 

We put Mo down last Christmas at 16, someone stole my 2 year old cat shortly after, we had to give up our schnauzer for his safety and for the safety of our other dogs, I had to adopt out my 5 year old cat for his safety, our beautiful, young, healthy girl went this spring and I don't go a day without breaking down about her, I still cannot sleep properly, and now Dutch is going. 
I've had a rough year, for someone who loves animals so dearly, this was downright torture, and I'm in pieces.


----------

